
Show HN: Myrtille, open source HTML4/HTML5 remote desktop protocol client - cedrozor
Myrtille, open source - zero plugin - browser remote desktop. 1.5.0 available, with new features and improvements! <a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;cedrozor.github.io&#x2F;myrtille" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;cedrozor.github.io&#x2F;myrtille</a>
======
Slackwise
Requires a server-side component...

Really cool project, though.

